
How Cloudflare analyzes 1M DNS queries per second - r4um
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-cloudflare-analyzes-1m-dns-queries-per-second/
======
ndr
If you are reading this comment before the article: they use Yandex's OLAP
solution, ClickHouse, and Kafka.

The whole article explains how and why they got there, it is actually very
well written!

------
otterley
The XFS "lock up" issue is concerning -- it's been a very long time since I've
seen any showstopping issues with that filesystem. Is anyone aware of what's
going on there?

~~~
foobarbazetc
Yeah would be nice to get more information about that.

We run everything on xfs so that is concerning.

------
lima
Currently using Kafka + ClickHouse for something very similar.

The Grafana integration comes in handy! I've been stalking
[https://github.com/vavrusa](https://github.com/vavrusa) on GitHub for a while
;-)

Thanks for the writeup!

------
tejasmanohar
How does ClickHouse compare to Redshift? I'm sure CloudFlare doesn't want to
use AWS products, but I am curious if anyone's used both.

------
sidcool
The technical aspects are explained very well here.

